# Fish ID



## Never done fishing (Jun 27, 2017)

Well, I caught this at Marysville Reservoir on a piece of red worm near the bottom in around 6 FOW. I would appreciate any suggestions as to what this might be.









Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Truncilla (Jul 25, 2017)

Logperch darter


----------



## Never done fishing (Jun 27, 2017)

Truncilla said:


> Logperch darter


Thanks, after googling it, it does look like a logperch.


----------



## Dillon.R.Nott (Oct 4, 2015)

Wow! So cool Logperch are in the Marysville Res!!! Have you caught anything else outta there interesting?? I know for a fact, there are Yellow perch ( duh ) Bluegill, Pumpkinseed hybrids, Green sunfish, Bullhead, Channel cats, and white Crappie. There could be so many other fish in there that haven’t been caught yet. A very interesting place for sure


----------



## TheKing (Apr 15, 2004)

Is it rare to catch one of these. Never have seen or heard of it...


----------



## Dillon.R.Nott (Oct 4, 2015)

They are a common fish, usually found in big rivers and places like big reservoirs. But catching one with a hook in line is pretty rare. Their mouths are tiny. I have one in my aquarium. They are full of personality and very fun to watch.


----------



## Never done fishing (Jun 27, 2017)

Dillon.R.Nott said:


> Wow! So cool Logperch are in the Marysville Res!!! Have you caught anything else outta there interesting?? I know for a fact, there are Yellow perch ( duh ) Bluegill, Pumpkinseed hybrids, Green sunfish, Bullhead, Channel cats, and white Crappie. There could be so many other fish in there that haven’t been caught yet. A very interesting place for sure


To be honest, yesterday was my first time fishing Marysville. I only spent a couple hours there, but did catch most of the species you mentioned. It looks like they are about to add some much needed fish attractors. I saw many of these by the boat ramp.









Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Dillon.R.Nott said:


> They are a common fish, usually found in big rivers and places like big reservoirs. But catching one with a hook in line is pretty rare. Their mouths are tiny. I have one in my aquarium. They are full of personality and very fun to watch.


I've only known them to be found in smaller, clearer streams...its a sign of a healthy stream.


----------



## Dillon.R.Nott (Oct 4, 2015)

Never done fishing said:


> To be honest, yesterday was my first time fishing Marysville. I only spent a couple hours there, but did catch most of the species you mentioned. It looks like they are about to add some much needed fish attractors. I saw many of these by the boat ramp.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What all did you catch?


----------



## Never done fishing (Jun 27, 2017)

Dillon.R.Nott said:


> What all did you catch?


Well, between me and a buddy we caught several perch (all under 9 inches), a channel cat (1 ft.), a couple green sunfish, a pumpkinseed hybrid, and a few regular bluegill. All the fish we caught in the bluegill family were under 6 inches. If I fish there again, I will use minnows to avoid those small 'gills.

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## RiparianRanger (Nov 18, 2015)

Never done fishing said:


> It looks like they are about to add some much needed fish attractors. I saw many of these by the boat ramp.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yowzers. Snag city.


----------



## Dillon.R.Nott (Oct 4, 2015)

I used some golden shiners there once, regular minnows will get you sunk perch all day long. Bigger shiners got me somewhat bigger perch. I have only caught one perch out of there that was 12”. It’s still a young body of water. But I think lack of forage will be a problem for the perch. All the perch i catch there regardless of size look like they’re starving. But if the perch get to big size, 12” or bigger, they can feed off the newly stocked perch that are put in every year. That’s how some of the lakes in the Dakotas and out west work. Big perch eat little perch.


----------



## rutty (Feb 5, 2007)

wow, surprised no one has said it yet. But appears to me to be a black crappie!


----------



## Dillon.R.Nott (Oct 4, 2015)

rutty said:


> wow, surprised no one has said it yet. But appears to me to be a black crappie!


Haha, classic


----------



## jeff rod builder (Sep 21, 2014)

I thought it was a Mill Creek sucker


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Never done fishing said:


> To be honest, yesterday was my first time fishing Marysville. I only spent a couple hours there, but did catch most of the species you mentioned. It looks like they are about to add some much needed fish attractors. I saw many of these by the boat ramp.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice! Looks like there serious about trying to make this a good perch lake! Pretty exiting... Dillon,most of the inland lake perch I catch and seen caught are pretty skinny. Except for an occasional fatty from buckeye or indian,or some of the northern lakes. An those are normally pre-spawn. I might try taking the kids up there an try hitting a few to eat....


----------



## MIGHTY (Sep 21, 2013)

Caught one similar a while back when I was catching catfish bait but I turned him loose. Cool looking little guys.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

MIGHTY said:


> View attachment 309395
> Caught one similar a while back when I was catching catfish bait but I turned him loose. Cool looking little guys.


Catch it in a stream?


----------



## MIGHTY (Sep 21, 2013)

Yes sir Shad. I was catching chubs and shiners with a pole, small hook, and little chunks of night crawler.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

rutty said:


> wow, surprised no one has said it yet. But appears to me to be a black crappie!


thats what I thought it was. but I never got around to posting it. maybe next time or the one after that.
sherman


----------



## Never done fishing (Jun 27, 2017)

Dillon.R.Nott said:


> I used some golden shiners there once, regular minnows will get you sunk perch all day long. Bigger shiners got me somewhat bigger perch. I have only caught one perch out of there that was 12”. It’s still a young body of water. But I think lack of forage will be a problem for the perch. All the perch i catch there regardless of size look like they’re starving. But if the perch get to big size, 12” or bigger, they can feed off the newly stocked perch that are put in every year. That’s how some of the lakes in the Dakotas and out west work. Big perch eat little perch.


Golden shiners, eh? I will have to give them a shot. Does anyone happen to know a bait store that carries them?

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Dillon.R.Nott (Oct 4, 2015)

Never done fishing said:


> Golden shiners, eh? I will have to give them a shot. Does anyone happen to know a bait store that carries them?
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


Freshwater farms in Urbana has them in spring, they sell out quick. If you can basically get your hands on and minnow that’s bigger than fatheads would work.


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

Caught last week in findlay reservoir









Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## E.sheets3 (May 9, 2019)

You can catch them pretty easily if you siene a creek. You catch all kinds of small fishes seining you don't see any other way.

Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------

